# Closing WMA's For Youth Pheasant Hunt?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Did anyone read this in the Utah DWR News? Closing waterfowl management areas for the youth to pheasant hunt.

"Other changes that were approved for upland game and turkey hunting include:
Extending the Utah Wild Turkey Management Plan for three more years. Because it was originally approved as a six-year plan, it was due for revision or extension this year; however, no significant changes were needed at this time.
Allowing translocation of sage-grouse broods during the summer (between May 1 and July 31) or any time of the year. Previously, only spring translocations of adults were approved, but this change gives DWR biologists a chance to finish their population counts during the spring when the birds are breeding. Additional flexibility in translocation timing will give biologists more accurate population numbers and stability before birds are relocated from an area to augment a population in another part of the state. This change also allows sage-grouse relocations to include adults and/or chicks to provide the best chance of success for augmenting populations.
Closing wildlife and waterfowl management areas as needed for DWR-sponsored and co-sponsored youth and beginner pheasant hunts throughout the state."

https://wildlife.utah.gov/news/utah...-board-changes-upland-game-hunting-dates.html


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

That article failed to print the second sentence of the closure recommendation. It is for a select few WMA's not all. Similar to last year but the closed areas may have changed.


> Approval and support from the Wildlife Board to close Wildlife Management Areas as needed, for the use of DWR-sponsored and co-sponsored public events. This year, the closures would include the Annabella, Pahvant, and a portion of the Ogden Bay WMAs on the second Saturday in November to the general public for sponsored organized pheasant hunts.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Goshawk said:


> That article failed to print the second sentence of the closure recommendation. It is for a select few WMA's not all. Similar to last year but the closed areas may have changed.


Thanks! That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

How much you wanna bet most of this is driven by a special interest group....

You know, the one who just dumped a bunch of money into OB WMA, with “no stings attached”...

The one who’s supplying these pheasants that they plant for this hunt and other WMAs...

The one who is now bed buddies with the UWA....

I’m all for youth opportunities (although I don’t think they need special treatment), but shutting public hunter out of public WMAs during some peak migrations of waterfowl, doesn’t seem right. Even if it is “for the kids”.

Does the state not have enough WMAs already that arent a main hub for waterfowl hunters where they could do this hunt instead?

This stinks of $FW. 

Baby steps...


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

MooseMeat said:


> How much you wanna bet most of this is driven by a special interest group....
> 
> You know, the one who just dumped a bunch of money into OB WMA, with "no stings attached"...
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe we should all get together and "protest" about it? Might be able to "defund" the project and $FW if we make a big stink. Seems to be the "Norm" now days.-BaHa!-


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I really don't think it's that big of a deal. One Saturday? Ok...go explore some new areas.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MWScott72 said:


> I really don't think it's that big of a deal. One Saturday? Ok...go explore some new areas.


Funny you say that. I heard them say the exact same thing when they closed down some units to manage for trophies and take away a bunch of other opportunities from public hunters.... "go explore some new areas...."

Baby steps...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

MooseMeat said:


> Funny you say that. I heard them say the exact same thing when they closed down some units to manage for trophies and take away a bunch of other opportunities from public hunters.... "go explore some new areas...."
> 
> Baby steps...


This... I'm not sure it's the act of closing a few areas for a day for the kids that bothers me, as much as where it's coming from. It's not too hard to envision future discussions with SFW and the WMAs talking about overcrowding on WMAs and limiting access in other ways.

I don't think its being too alarmist to think that way, even if the act of allowing the youth to hunt areas without other hunters is pretty benign in and of itself.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Kwalk3 said:


> It's not too hard to envision future discussions with SFW and the WMAs talking about overcrowding on WMAs and limiting access


It's already happening! That's the very scary part. I have an inside contact that no one has any clue that we know each other, much less talk. I've been told these conversations are taking place right now. They want to increase "hunting satisfaction numbers". Over crowding is a giant focus where they want to help sway those ratings into a positive direction.

Combine that with a few other little I significant groups that have been pushing for blind draws for years, I won't be shocked if in the near future there's some big changes made that will impact everyone. Specifically the guys who don't have the money to spend on a duck club membership, that hunt as much as possible on public WMAs.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

MooseMeat said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't think it's that big of a deal. One Saturday? Ok...go explore some new areas.
> ...


Trophy units/limited tags vs. youth hunts - not one in the same...not even close.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MWScott72 said:


> Trophy units/limited tags vs. youth hunts - not one in the same...not even close.


You're missing the point. They are blocking out the majority of the public, from a public area, for a special, limited group hunt, where the idea of said hunt is to increase hunting quality/opportunity....

There's how many state owned WMAs in Utah? And how many are more/better suited for upland hunts that impact literally no one else or hunts taking place. And we decided to pick OB WMA, during peak waterfowl migrations to have a youth upland hunt... the same WMA that $FW just dumped a ton of "conservation" money into. You think that's a coincidence? Blind draws and limited hunting doesn't just pop up over night. It starts with little ideas and events, get people hooked on bigger, better, more quality hunts with less pressure... and then before you know it, you can't go hunting when you want in these areas because you didn't draw a spot for that day/week/month/year.

It's coming. Just wait. We can thank lord noorda for allowing this chit storm to even have a chance at getting their foot in the door of the waterfowl world.


----------

